# Toshiba P100 intel Centrino duo!! help for installation gent

## K0smiC

hi boys have purchased a portable toshiba, this notebook climbs on a processor intel centers duo, I now wanted to know if gentoo supports this type of processor! thanks for the answer greet!  :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## jmbsvicetto

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Kernel & Hardware.

[mod]Since this is a kernel/hardware question, I've moved the thread to K&H.[/mod]

----------

## mentorek

Hi

I'd like to get some infos too. I've got the P100 laptop too and I got problems booting up (PCMCIA problem?). It hangs when trying to start PCMCIA init script.

Anyone who did installation on P100 laptop successfully?

BTW. Also I'm interested in booting linux from firewire device (hdd case).

Anyway, hope to see some response soon

Cheers,

Mik

----------

## jmbsvicetto

You should post some info or links about the laptop if you want to get some help.

mentorek,

have you tried any of the boot options? Have you tried gentoo nopcmcia or gentoo apci=off noapci?

What live-cd are you using?

----------

## mentorek

Hi again

I've used Conrad LiveCD and I know that this CD is not supported by gentoo devs. But still I'd like to get any response on setting up Gentoo on Toshiba P100. I'll try to get it to work anyway. 

I've installed it using vmware and right now I'd like to make it work by itself.

Maybe I need to try official LiveCD to boot it and then it will start to work. Gotta check.

Cheers,

Mik

EDIT:

Here's the link to similar laptops to mine:

http://eu.computers.toshiba-europe.com/cgi-bin/ToshibaCSG/jsp/productPage.do?service=EU&PRODUCT_ID=118687

it's not the same as mine but essential hardware is the same.

----------

## jmbsvicetto

I see nothing in your hardware that shouldn't be supported by the Linux kernel.

----------

## boroshan

just booted from the mininal install cd - posting this using links in framebuffer mode. No special args or tweaks needed so far.

Will report back on progress

----------

## mentorek

I've tried to install using Conrad LiveCD and got into problems. Here's what I've done:

Using vmware and external hdd I've gone through the Conrad installation instructions. Everything seemed(??) fine. Then I've rebooted my machine and copied the files to the partition on the internal hdd (tried to make it boot via firewire link but with no success). Next I've done the grub stuff. I've tried to start the system but I've got massive error log with kernel netlink and udev problem. The same error message as in https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-503137.html thread.

Anyway, the livecd seems to work fine (even kororaa one) but I got errors when tried to boot the system itself. Will try to investigate it further in a day or so.

Cheers,

Mik

P.S.

Sorry for my bad english but it's been a while since I've used it everyday.

----------

## boroshan

I'm not using Conrad for this project. The machine has plenty power for my purposes, so stability is probably more important than uber optimisation.

busy installing kernal ATM. Only problem so far is Wireless card not having a driver out-of-the-box. I gather an intel driver is available, so no worries there - I'm just doing the downloads over the wire

----------

## boroshan

After much ado, I have a working laptop.

Just about everything seems fine. The big sticking point is sound which just plain doesn't work. Apparently that's mainly an ACPI bug and should be fixed in an upcoming release. The alsa driver is hda-intel.

Wireless is likewise a pain, although I'd have suffered less if I'd remembered to register the MAC address with my access point. Use the ipw3945 driver. You'll need ipw3945-ucode for the firmware and ipw3945d for the Intel spywa^H^H^H^H^Hregulatory daemon. Start the daemon off from /etc/init.d/ipw3945d or use rc-update to start it automatically. You'll probably want to use the ieee80211 external ebuild, although  this topic has an ebuild that lets you compile against the kernel sources.

Apart from that no real problems. Drives are SATA but you need IDE enabled for the CD-ROM, X.Org worked more or less out of the box. I still need to get some sort of hibernation sorted and I havn't played around with some of the other features, such as bluetooth, pcmcia or the multimedia features.

Still, all-in-all, it's worked out quite well.

----------

## boroshan

A quick update.

The sound problems are proving to be non-trivial The trouble seems to be that ICH7 isn't a chip so much as a (fairly loose) interface specification,and the actual sound chip is a Conexant 5045.  Conexant, if you've ever had the dubious trying to make one of their softmodems work on Linux, have a policy of non-co-operation with all things open, and they are being just as needlessly and bloody mindedly awkward over this one, refusing to publish so much as a data sheet for the chip.

Tobin Davis has been working on the  problem over on alsa-devel, and I expect we'll have a working driver in due course. I've been helping with the test and will report here as and when the problem is sorted. In the meantime, if anyone gets this working, please tell us how you did it.

Until then, I can't really recommend this machine to anyone who values sound on their laptop. If I'd realised that Conexant were doing the sound, I would have looked elsewhere.

----------

## mentorek

Hey

I've tried some patches from Tobin Davis. They were working ok (booting with acpi=off and disabling ethernet in BIOS setup). I've patched alsa-driver with patch8 and had done that on Ubuntu. Tried gentoo several times but got stuck with udev issues -- you can read about this here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-511897.html. 

So how did you manage to get udev to work?

Cheers,

Mik

----------

## boroshan

 *mentorek wrote:*   

> Hey

 

Hi Mik. Sorry man, I thought I'd replied to this already. Must have been languishing unsent in a Firefox tab when I closed everything down.

 *mentorek wrote:*   

> I've tried some patches from Tobin Davis. They were working ok (booting with acpi=off and disabling ethernet in BIOS setup). I've patched alsa-driver with patch8 and had done that on Ubuntu.

  Did the patch fix the issue on Ubuntu? I've been trying to find a "last kernel not to display the problem" and it seems to persist back to 2.6.16, although the bug report to the ACPI boys cited it working on and rolled vanilla kernel on Fedora Core. But then the kernel bug has confirmation from lots of different distros, so it's unlikely  to be Gentoo specific.

 *mentorek wrote:*   

>  Tried gentoo several times but got stuck with udev issues -- you can read about this here: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-511897.html. 
> 
> So how did you manage to get udev to work?

 

Only saw the problem once. My initial partition layout turned out to be impractical (thought I could persuade XP to dual boot from an extended partition... no such luck) and I wound up moving my root partition. So I copied everything across using cp -ax, but I didn't move /dev/* 'cause udev should create them. Well, udev didn't and I got the problems you describe. So I booted back into my old boot partition and copied /dev/* the same way. Then it worked just fine.

So, I think there are some minimal set of devices that need to pre-exist. You might try either booting with RC_DEVICE_TARBALL="yes" just the once to get an intial population there, or maybe copy them in from the live CD.  I've put my .config online if you want to compare; gentoo-sources-2.6.18-r2. Anything else I can do to help, just shout.

----------

## mentorek

Hey there!

I've got my Gentoo to work!  :Smile:  Thanks for suggestion regarding my problems with udev.

As for Conexant HDA and alsa. It works even with alsa-drivers 1.0.12rc1 (using no-sources 2.6.18-r2) but the sound is rather silent. I'll try the latest patches for 1.0.13 -- it was louder when I've used 1.0.13 and this patch on xubuntu. 

I'll try to find any solutions for acpi problems and will post when I'll find any solutions/patches/whatever...

I've found some infos about buggy (acpi) bios on Toshibas P100 but didn't found any soultions.

Anyway, I'll keep everyone informed when I'll find something useful.

Cheers,

Mik

P.S.

Does anybody knows anything about PCMCIA controller, bluetooth and SD/MMC card reader used in this laptop. Are they working with linux or are there any patches that make them working?

----------

## ijontichy

Hi,

i also had the problem to get sound+acpi working on my Toshiba P100-119.

The solution was a simple dsdt-patch, as described here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-444743-start-0-postdays-0-postorder-asc-highlight-sndhdaintel+acpi.html

Christian

----------

## mentorek

Hi Christian,

Thanks for pointing me to this solution. I'll try it when I'll find some time and give some feedback.

Cheers,

Mik

P.S.

Anybody with Gigabyte GN-WI01GT WLAN adapter? I'm trying to get this one to work but without success. Maybe someone will know where to find madwifi-ng svn ebuild?

----------

## boroshan

Good! I was hoping someone would get around to hacking the DSDT.  Sounds like a project for the holidays. Be nice to have some sound on this thing again.

----------

## mentorek

Hey,

I've got acpi and sound working together. It's pretty well documented in the other thread mentioned. The tricky part for me was making the initramfs image. But I did manage and it's working now.

Cheers,

Mik

----------

## mentorek

New BIOS update (v3.80) released for Satellite P100. I've done the update already but hadn't chance to test it in Linux env.

DSDT looks like it's corrected so hopefully it'll work without any modifications now.

Cheers,

Mik

----------

## boroshan

Well, Toshiba haven't been particularly Linux Friendly of late, but I suppose we can always hope.

If it goes pear-shaped, I can always send you a zip of the 2.40 bios release  :Wink: 

----------

## mentorek

Got 2.40 and 3.30 backed up. But it's good to know that someone has he's own archive somewhere  :Smile: )

Cheers,

Mik

P.S.

Today is the big test day  :Smile: ) Wish me luck  :Razz: 

----------

## boroshan

 *mentorek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Today is the big test day ) Wish me luck 

 

Best of British Luck to you!

Let us know how you get on  :Wink: 

----------

## mentorek

I'm after doing some testing. Booting works OK. Everything looks OK. Even the fans are working OK. Reading battery status OK.

No sound though.

When using DSDT from 3.30 everything works normal. I've extracted and decompiled the DSDT and then diff'ed both .dsl files. They looks similar.

The strange thing is the new file doesn't contain the part where the OS is checked. 

Some values are changed from 0x00 to 'Zero' and 0x01 to 'One' and 0xFFFFFFFF to 'Ones'.

There are some other differences in the new .dsl

Cheers,

Mik

----------

## boroshan

 *mentorek wrote:*   

> I'm after doing some testing. Booting works OK. Everything looks OK. Even the fans are working OK. Reading battery status OK.
> 
> No sound though.
> 
> 

 

The fans working is good news - just a shame about the sound. It's going to be a while before I can find the time for some DSDT hacking (which is why I'm glad you're doing the testing on this one!) 

Thanks for the report, and let us know if you get the sound sorted out.

----------

## nubla

Hi,

i had read your talk about backed up the old bios. I have a p100 too and as i needed the old 2.4-bios (gpu works only under this version for me) i found out, that the old version is still on toshibas site. So for people, who wants the old bios immediately:

http://support.toshiba-tro.de/tools/bios/satellite/p100/win/bios-240win.zip

It should work for other versions too. Just replace the version number. The link is the same on toshiba.de and www.toshiba.co.uk

(Seems that the bios is the same for all p100 models, but check whether it's the correct link for your model!)

----------

## mentorek

Hello again,

After some testing the new version I had some strange results. First is that WXP is not cooling my laptop properly! :/ WTF?

The second one: No sound without modifications and replacing DSDT. So the image is still needed if you want to use soundchip under Linux. 

The rest seems to work ok. I mean the battery meters, fans (still think that it was better with 2.40 version). 

The strange thing is that my computer seems to be overheating. It's like 60 degrees C when idle. Even when I use the 2.40 version. 

I know that's not related to the Linux but maybe anyone has the solution for the problem or know if the service could do something about it.

Anyway, I'll make some more testing and give you a shout.

Cheers,

Mik

----------

## boroshan

Hiya Mik,

 *mentorek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> The strange thing is that my computer seems to be overheating. It's like 60 degrees C when idle. Even when I use the 2.40 version. 
> 
> I know that's not related to the Linux but maybe anyone has the solution for the problem or know if the service could do something about it.
> ...

 

I had a similar experience; one day, for no readily apparent reason, my laptop started running very hot. Like yo usay, 60 idle, >100 under load. 

I had assumed that it was a side effect from some package I emerged that was perhaps not quite ready for prime time. I did upgrade and downgrade my firmware, but I didn't think that was close enough in time to be a factor.

 *mentorek wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Anyway, I'll make some more testing and give you a shout.
> 
> 

 

Please do  :Smile: 

Out of curiosity - is anyone having problems with kernels > 2.6.20? I've had all manner of problems from short freezes of three to five seconds, to high latency, to outrigt kernel panics. I think a lot of them are related to the wireless stack, and may go away once the new drivers are stable.

----------

## mentorek

Hi guys,

I know that this topic had been inactive but could anyone of you post me the corrected dsdt source file and compiled version here?

Of course with version of BIOS included. The best for me would be 2.40 and 4.20+ versions.

Thanks in advance,

Mik

----------

## boroshan

First, sorry not to reply sooner. I  didn't realise you'd posted here.

Second  - do you still need this? I upgraded to the latest version the other day. I had to get rid of my custom DSDT, but sound seems working fine. I'm not sure about the fans, since I rather got into the habit of using cpufreq to limit the cpu to 1.33Ghz whenever I did anything heavy. But the heating issue is no worse than it was before, at any rate.

Failing that, I can probably do you my old 2.4 if you need it.

----------

## mentorek

Any version would be good. Both 4.20+ and 2.40 would be the best. I think I have 4.30 at the moment. If not possible I'll accept what you'll publish.  :Wink: 

I'll try to make it by myself but I have no time for it. And I know a guy who could make BIOS image with new (corrected) DSDT so no more fiddling with kernel patches  :Smile: 

----------

## boroshan

OK. I've uploaded to rapidshare since my ISP's ftp server isn't talking to me today.

This is just for 2.4 - I didn't need a custom DSDT on the latest bios, so nothing of use there. 

http://rapidshare.com/files/116493831/dsdt2.4.zip.html

I thought you had all this sorted and working ages ago?

----------

